# Spielen Sie im Winter / bei schlechtem Wetter mehr am Computer, als im Sommer / bei gutem Wetter?



## Administrator (16. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (16. Dezember 2005)

Option 3 gefällt mir.


----------



## Dumbi (16. Dezember 2005)

Marscel am 16.12.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Option 3 gefällt mir.


*lol*
Im Winter gehe ich persönlich nur sehr ungern vor die Haustür, da ist mir meine warme, gemütliche Bude viel lieber!    
Natürlich hocke ich mich dann öfters vor den PC, aber viel schöner, als bei Wind und Wetter Games zu zocken, finde ich ein spannendes Büchlein.


----------



## butt3rkeks (16. Dezember 2005)

Dumbi am 16.12.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 16.12.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir sind seelenverwandte.
Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2005)

Immer gleich viel. Ob es schneit oder die Sonne scheint ist doch egal, wer geht schon vor die Haustüre? Das wäre doch viel zu anstrengend und man könnte ja außerdem Real-Life süchtig werden


----------



## Solon25 (16. Dezember 2005)

Man muss sich die Frage mehrmals durchlesen und Antwort 3 auch. Was will uns Nr. 3 sagen?    Das diejenigen nur dumm auf dem Sofa rumsitzen? Neee, ich hab es. Das soll wohl aussagen das die etwa gleichviel zocken? Mir isses im Sommer meist zu warm, da wird tatsächlich weniger gezockt.


----------



## Loosa (16. Dezember 2005)

Keine Angabe.
Sommer ist mir auch zu warm; ich bin im Winter länger draußen und spiele lieber im Schnee als am PC


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2005)

[X]umgekehrt, im winter(semester) sind mehr partys 

ach? tagsüber? tagsüber spiele.. oder rausgehen... oder für sonstwas zeit haben *träum*


----------



## sternitzky (24. Dezember 2005)

Marscel am 16.12.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Option 3 gefällt mir.


Genau. Ist sowas von vieldeutig.
Was wohl Knastbrüder ankreuzen?


----------



## DoktorX (25. Dezember 2005)

[x]Nein, ich gehe sowieso kaum raus


----------



## King-of-Pain (25. Dezember 2005)

die drei   
wenn ich nicht soviel arbeiten müsste würde ich garnicht mehr rausgehen


----------

